# EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2020)

The EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra comes overclocked to a rated Boost frequency of 1800 MHz, and the power limit has been raised to 240 W. The triple fan, triple-slot iCX3 cooler features fan stop and adjustable RGB lighting, so you can match it to your case's color scheme.

*Show full review*


----------



## bug (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't know, somehow two 8 pin power connectors seem over the top for a x60 card. Especially since my 1060 works fine with only one.
And the triple slot solution is a known peeve of mine already.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2020)

bug said:


> Especially since my 1060 works fine with only one


This card is 3x (!) as fast as the 1060


----------



## swirl09 (Dec 16, 2020)

Gotta say the temps/noise seem poor for this tier model.


----------



## bug (Dec 16, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> This card is 3x (!) as fast as the 1060


Yes, but it's also 8nm vs 16 (also GDDR6 vs GDDR5). I'm pretty sure it could have been powered by two 6 pins just fine.

Anyway, it's not a deal breaker, any decent PSU has the connectors for years already. I just feel annoyed because manufacturers always seem to go over the top to make it look like their cards could sustain magical overclocks.


----------



## Metroid (Dec 16, 2020)

swirl09 said:


> Gotta say the temps/noise seem poor for this tier model.



Yeah, FTW is a premium product. I'm disappointed with its temp. I wonder about the evga 3080 FTW x Asus 3080 strix.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Dec 16, 2020)

I just finished Cyberpunk 2077 on my 3090 FTW3 Ultra.

I came here and scrolled to the "games tested" specifically to see what this card is capable of in that game.

I waited on line at Microcenter on the release day for this card and managed to get one.  I gave it over to my cousin's friend who happened to be building a computer.  I'm sure he'll enjoy it.


----------



## bug (Dec 16, 2020)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> I just finished Cyberpunk 2077 on my 3090 FTW3 Ultra.
> 
> I came here and scrolled to the "games tested" specifically to see what this card is capable of in that game.


You should know benchmark suites aren't updated with each and every release.
However, you can see in this review how this stack vs a plain 3060Ti and then take a look here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/cyberpunk-2077-benchmark-test-performance/5.html


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 16, 2020)

bug said:


> Yes, but it's also 8nm vs 16 (also GDDR6 vs GDDR5). I'm pretty sure it could have been powered by two 6 pins just fine.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a deal breaker, any decent PSU has the connectors for years already. I just feel annoyed because manufacturers always seem to go over the top to make it look like their cards could sustain magical overclocks.



With 223W on gaming is on the brink of 225W power budget that would offer. Sure it would work but usually vendors stuck at least 6-pin+8-pin on that power consumption tier. And yeah pascal equivalent for this card is 1070, not 1060 (cut down x04 chip). 1060 equivalent will be rtx 3060 or what ever nvidia will call the card with ga106 chip inside.


----------



## Zappcatt (Dec 16, 2020)

I am sorry, but not seeing the value in this card at all.

It is $50 more than the stock 3060Ti and it gives minor benefits(less than 2fps at 4k) when for another $50 you can jump up to the 3070 which gives you another 7 over the FTW) the other resolutions come out worse for this card.

I honestly feel sorry for these third party card builders this round the Founders editions kinda nailed the key price points and performance slots, and seem to have pushed the technology to the limit so there is less room for 3rd parties to OC/add extra coolers to improve the product for a reasonable price.


----------



## RainingTacco (Dec 16, 2020)

It would be cool if TPU reviewers could weigh down the cooler heatsink mass and compare them. This GPU looks quite beefy yet the noise/temp is dissapointing.


----------



## bug (Dec 16, 2020)

Zappcatt said:


> I am sorry, but not seeing the value in this card at all.
> 
> It is $50 more than the stock 3060Ti and it gives minor benefits(less than 2fps at 4k) when for another $50 you can jump up to the 3070 which gives you another 7 over the FTW) the other resolutions come out worse for this card.
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for these third party card builders this round the Founders editions kinda nailed the key price points and performance slots, and seem to have pushed the technology to the limit so there is less room for 3rd parties to OC/add extra coolers to improve the product for a reasonable price.


Yeah, usually the premium is for improved cooling and better power delivery.
Better power delivery is questionable on any card that's not high-end and custom cooling looks more like a joke since Nvidia upped their game with FE cards. That is, custom cooling is what it always was, but the reference is much better now.
In that regard, _all_ custom designs look like a poor buy now, but at the same time FE cards are slightly less rare than hen's teeth...


----------



## Searing (Dec 17, 2020)

Zappcatt said:


> I am sorry, but not seeing the value in this card at all.
> 
> It is $50 more than the stock 3060Ti and it gives minor benefits(less than 2fps at 4k) when for another $50 you can jump up to the 3070 which gives you another 7 over the FTW) the other resolutions come out worse for this card.
> 
> I honestly feel sorry for these third party card builders this round the Founders editions kinda nailed the key price points and performance slots, and seem to have pushed the technology to the limit so there is less room for 3rd parties to OC/add extra coolers to improve the product for a reasonable price.



I don't see much for this model, but my Asus Tuf model doesn't even hit 60 degrees. Ridiculously more cooling than needed for the 3060 ti. It is a nice advantage over a low end 3070, and I saved $50.


----------



## looniam (Dec 17, 2020)

wow how the FTW models have fallen; w/reference vrm and just higher boost clocks - its no better than the  SC models of yesterday.


----------



## Anymal (Dec 17, 2020)

RainingTacco said:


> It would be cool if TPU reviewers could weigh down the cooler heatsink mass and compare them. This GPU looks quite beefy yet the noise/temp is dissapointing.


On facebook tpu refered it as triple slot but its not. Also mistake in conclusion: EVGA has overclocked their RTX 3060 Ti GamingPro OC to a rated boost of 1800 MHz out of


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2020)

RainingTacco said:


> It would be cool if TPU reviewers could weigh down the cooler heatsink mass and compare them. This GPU looks quite beefy yet the noise/temp is dissapointing.











						EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra Review
					

The EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra comes overclocked to a rated Boost frequency of 1800 MHz, and the power limit has been raised to 240 W. The triple fan, triple-slot iCX3 cooler features fan stop and adjustable RGB lighting, so you can match it to your case's color scheme.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




6th pic?



Anymal said:


> On facebook tpu refered it as triple slot but its not.


it is more than two slots, making it three?



Anymal said:


> Also mistake in conclusion: EVGA has overclocked their RTX 3060 Ti GamingPro OC to a rated boost of 1800 MHz out of


fixed, thanks


----------



## Anymal (Dec 17, 2020)

Under 2.5 is 2 slot


			https://www.techpowerup.com/review/evga-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-ftw3-ultra/images/card3.jpg
		


Aorus extreme 3080 is 3 slot


----------



## Raendor (Dec 17, 2020)

To me it looks like best models are still FE or Asus Dual/TUF/Strix so far. Not noisy unlike the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 17, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra Review
> 
> 
> The EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra comes overclocked to a rated Boost frequency of 1800 MHz, and the power limit has been raised to 240 W. The triple fan, triple-slot iCX3 cooler features fan stop and adjustable RGB lighting, so you can match it to your case's color scheme.
> ...


I think they meant the cooler alone being weighed.


RainingTacco said:


> It would be cool if TPU reviewers could weigh down the cooler heatsink mass and compare them. This GPU looks quite beefy yet the noise/temp is dissapointing.


As far as size goes its actually one the smaller triple fan 3060 Ti.


----------



## bug (Dec 17, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Under 2.5 is 2 slot
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/evga-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-ftw3-ultra/images/card3.jpg
> ...


Right, because if it's 2.25 slots, you can totally use that slot that is only covered .25, right?


----------



## Anymal (Dec 17, 2020)

Good point, but when reviewer put it as 3 slot it means its very large hence better cooling. Even with 2.0 slot card I wouldnt use first next pcie slot just to block airflow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2020)

bug said:


> Yes, but it's also 8nm vs 16 (also GDDR6 vs GDDR5). I'm pretty sure it could have been powered by two 6 pins just fine.



Nope. Peak under gaming is 255w, two 6-pins and the slot would only allow for 225w.  Plus, card manufacturers aren't leaning on pulling full power from the PCI-E slot anymore, it has proven unreliable and dangerous in the past.

They could have gotten away with a 6-pin and an 8-Pin but that would just look ugly as hell(but then again so would two 6-pins).


----------



## ranawayz (Dec 28, 2020)

EVGA ftw design for 30xx series is not great for the price they are charging. Asus Tuf on the other hand killed it with their 30xx series design. As a person who normally bought ftw or strix I think asus tuf is just as good as either this generation for 100-150 canadian less and much more widely available. I got a rtx 3070 tuf and my bff has a 3080 tuf and we got it because it was the only one available and are very impressed. However I think I'm selling mine and getting a 3060ti instead because it has better value/performance and I've already beaten cyberpunk.


----------



## bug (Dec 28, 2020)

ranawayz said:


> EVGA ftw design for 30xx series is not great for the price they are charging. Asus Tuf on the other hand killed it with their 30xx series design. As a person who normally bought ftw or strix I think asus tuf is just as good as either this generation for 100-150 canadian less and much more widely available. I got a rtx 3070 tuf and my bff has a 3080 tuf and we got it because it was the only one available and are very impressed. However I think I'm selling mine and getting a 3060ti instead because it has better value/performance and I've already beaten cyberpunk.


Oops, is Cyberpunk that bad? I mean, Witcher games required several playthroughs to get the whole story...


----------



## ranawayz (Dec 28, 2020)

bug said:


> Oops, is Cyberpunk that bad? I mean, Witcher games required several playthroughs to get the whole story...



i played through with streetkid with minimal sidequesting and corpo with side quests. It's much shorter than witcher and i liked it much better. Sure its got some bugs but witchers all had bugs too, people are just over exaggerating and trying to get attention. most people are enjoying the game dont bother posting about it.

with dlss set on quality, oced 3070 was running it at 2k max everything with fps between between 40-60. 3060 ti ocs pretty well too so if you turn down raytracing a little with dlss it should get 50+ fps on 2k, imo its a better purchase than 3070. I just traded my 3070 for a 5700xt + 500CAD today because an undervolted 5700xt is more than enough for forza and wow which are the only games I play.


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2020)

ranawayz said:


> i played through with streetkid with minimal sidequesting and corpo with side quests. It's much shorter than witcher and i liked it much better. Sure its got some bugs but witchers all had bugs too, people are just over exaggerating and trying to get attention. most people are enjoying the game dont bother posting about it.
> 
> with dlss set on quality, oced 3070 was running it at 2k max everything with fps between between 40-60. 3060 ti ocs pretty well too so if you turn down raytracing a little with dlss it should get 50+ fps on 2k, imo its a better purchase than 3070. I just traded my 3070 for a 5700xt + 500CAD today because an undervolted 5700xt is more than enough for forza and wow which are the only games I play.


Tbh, the most trouble seems to be on the consoles' side (which I care little about). I was just asking if the game is good, because i really enjoyed Witchers, even when other were pointing out bugs (Enhanced Editions, ftw) and general combat clunkiness. It was all about the story, for me at least.


----------



## ranawayz (Dec 29, 2020)

bug said:


> Tbh, the most trouble seems to be on the consoles' side (which I care little about). I was just asking if the game is good, because i really enjoyed Witchers, even when other were pointing out bugs (Enhanced Editions, ftw) and general combat clunkiness. It was all about the story, for me at least.



its just like witcher except modern, i like it better than witchers. i do wish after so many years they improve the looting but its still the same have to pick up individual thing, thats literally what i hate the most about all their games.

poorly optimized like witchers also haha. but 3060 ti OCed with dlss can max settings and get decent fps at 2k res.


----------



## Footman (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice review. 

Anyone found any waterblocks for this card yet?


----------

